# [SOLVED] Wicd (sieć) nie działa z kernelem => 3.13.5

## Xywa

Witam serdecznie,

Jakiś czas temu, po update kernela z 3.13.4 na 3.13.5 przestało mi działać wicd, tzn. działa ale nie widzi żadnej sieci. Problem nie występuje z 3.13.4 i starszymi. Dziś testowałem 3.13.6 i to samo. Czy coś się zmieniło od kernela 3.13.5? Czy da się to naprawić?Last edited by Xywa on Thu Apr 17, 2014 10:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## olejseba

A próbowałeś zrobić:

```
 # emerge -e -O wicd dhcpcd 
```

I czego używasz systemd czy openrc?

I czy widać interfejs sieciowy? 

```
#ifconfig -a
```

Spróbuj też wywalić /etc/wicd/*.conf. A potem zrestartuj wicd.

----------

## ferenc-adam

Pewno systemd. Tak czy owak trzeba wiedzieć czy interfejs widać faktycznie - daj znać.

----------

## Xywa

Dziękuje za porady - z kernelem >3.14.0 już wszytsko śmiga. Być może to był mój błąd z kernelem, być może inny powód. W każdym razie pechowa 13 za nami a 14 śmiga.

 :Smile: 

----------

